# Live Aquascaping Contest Chicago 2014



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Any one interested in forming an aquascaping team to compete in these events? (There are cash PRIZES!)

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/aquatic_experience.html


----------

